# 924039 Traction Belt Idler Arm Spring



## cole286 (Feb 20, 2018)

First post here, just joined the forum, but have been reading a lot, but cannot find a post related to my question. Am rebuilding a 1979 924039 that was in very good shape and cannot figure out how the spring for the traction belt idler arm attaches. The parts diagram is not much help and I have a photo showing the best place I could find, but cannot attach it to this post. I can email it to any kind soul that can help! There are two holes for the spring in the arm, but no slot in the frame like the friction disc clutch fork return spring. Hoping the Ariens gurus can help. Thanks


----------



## cole286 (Feb 20, 2018)

Photo attached of my best guess of spring location. Comments welcome.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

It goes into the nearby hole right above the axle. The machine in the attached photo is in lousy shape but hopefully you can see where the spring goes.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF cole286

I used your photo.


----------



## cole286 (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks! I had tried that, but did not like the spring hook on the outside of the frame.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I completely understand... it somehow seems "wrong" and you'd think the spring would hook into some sort of dedicated tab or bracket.

But I've got another 924-series machine that's completely as it was when it came from the factory, and that's where that spring hooks in.


----------



## Jeff Potter (Feb 5, 2020)

Any tips for doing this while leaving the big drive pulley on? Possible?


----------

